# 

## JANK

Od trzech lat użytkuję przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków z drenażem rozsączającym. Ostatnio zauważyłem, że drenaż rozsączający słabiej odbiera wodę z oczyszczalni. Stąd moje pytanie - czy ktoś spotkał się z preparatami odmulającymi drenaż rozsączający ?

----------


## jkrzyz

Myślę, że rozwiązanie jest tylko jedno. Wykopać, wyczyścić (albo dać nowe rury), zakopać. 
Można się zastanowić, czy drenaż jest poprawnie wykonany i czy oczyszczalnia dobrze działa. 
Drenaż nie powinien zamulić się przez trzy lata.
Może za rzadko wybierasz osad z osadnika? Albo oczyszczalnia jest za mała w stosunku do ilości ścieków?

----------


## JANK

Oczyszczalnia nie zamuliła się do końca, lecz drenaż gorzej odbiera ścieki niż np. dwa lata temu, dlatego szukam preparatu, który przeczyścił by mi drenaż.

----------


## JANK

> Myślę, że rozwiązanie jest tylko jedno. Wykopać, wyczyścić (albo dać nowe rury), zakopać.


Ze względu na koszty myślę, że to ostateczność. Szukam innego rozwiązania.

----------


## jankazik

A jaką frakcję (uziarnienie) masz w złożu pod drenami?

----------


## coulignon

nie ma mowy o żadnym "preparacie". Jeżeli drenaż się zamulił to  samą rurę oczyscisz tylko mechanicznie - np wodą pod wysokim ciśnieniem. Są do karcherów specjalnie węże z głowicą do czyszczenia rur. Jednak to nie tutaj leży problem - tak myślę. Stawiałbym że zamulona jest warstwa drenażu otaczająca rurę. Np ktoś zapomniał dać geowłókninę. A to już gorsza bieda. Trezba rozkopać, wymienić lub przepłukać żwir i zrobić od początku.
Na razie spróbowałbym przepłukać same rury. Jak nie pomoże to czeka Cię rozkopanie ogródka. Tak czy tak - "Nie będzie Pan zadowolony"  :Evil:

----------


## JANK

Drenaż na 100% jest przykryty geowłókniną (sam osobiście ją kładłem). Frakcja pod drenażem jest taka jak w instrukcji montażu (dokładnie jaka nie pamiętam, bo to było 4 lata temu).
Zciekawił mnie "wąż z głowicą do czyszczenia rur"- *coulignon* mógłbyś więcej na ten temat napisać?

----------


## krysia2006

http://allegro.pl/item385320750_bakt...cja_drena.html

ja wlałam zapobiegawczo...


sprzedawca jest bardzo kompetentny i udziela wszelkich informacji, z tego co pisał skutecznie pomagał w problemach z drenażem...

a najważniejsze to co pół roku wypompowanie osadu...

----------


## JANK

> a najważniejsze to co pół roku wypompowanie osadu...


Dlaczego co pół roku ? W instrukcji mojej oczyszczalni napisano, że co 2 - 3 lata ?

----------


## JANK

Rok czasu przetrwałem z zamulonym drenażem - teraz będę musiał coś z tym zrobić bo drenaż prawie wcale nie odbiera wody.
Zastanawiam się tylko co jest zamulone - otwory w rurach drenażowych czy złoże rozsączające.

----------


## zetem

Jank, co zrobiłeś z tym zamulonym drenażem? Zdaje się że mam podobną sytuację?

----------


## adamł

Witam, chciałbym podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami w temacie niedrożności rur odprowadzających. W moim przypadku drenaż przestał oddawać ścieki ze względu na to, że nazbierało się w rurach coś w rodzaju mułu, myślę że była to wina zbyt późnego wybrania ścieków z osadnika  ( 2 lata nie wybierałem ścieków, powiem szczeże że z ciekawości, niektórzy twierdzą że ponad 3 lata nie wybierają ścieków i wszystko dobrze funkcjonuje) 
W moim przypadku wystarczyło wybrać "szambo" i przepłukać drenaż czystą wodą. Teraz dodatkowo zastosowałem preparat o nazwie "drenaż udrożnianie" który niby ma oczyścić drenaż. W tej chwili wszystko jest OK. tylko trzeba częściej wybierać szambo co najmniej raz w roku.
Jeśli ktoś ma za mało rur odprowadzających, odatkowo za drenażem można zastosować studnie chłonną, która napewno sobie poradzi z nadmiarem wody.

----------


## OldDiver

Odgrzewam temat. Chcę / muszę przepłukać mój drenaż rozsączający. Przypadkowo mam myjkę ciśnieniowa z tzw. wężem WUKO. Jak to się robi ? Zaczynam robić rozpoznanie w temacie i dowiedziałem się że w trakcie przepłukiwania trzeba równocześnie odpompowywać "popłuczyny". (???)
Także googlowałem w temacie preparatów do drenażu rozsączającego i jest tego trochę i wyczytałem że powinno się systematycznie zapodawać taki preparat. (???)

----------


## Fidelis

> myślę że była to wina zbyt późnego wybrania ścieków z osadnika  ( 2 lata nie wybierałem ścieków, powiem szczeże że z ciekawości, niektórzy twierdzą że ponad 3 lata nie wybierają ścieków i wszystko dobrze funkcjonuje...


A jaki związek ma częstotliwość opróżniania reaktora Z OSADU z zamuleniem drenażu...? Do drenażu trafiają ścieki przefiltrowane ALE MOŻE NIE OCZYSZCZONE ? Może nieprawidłowo działa wentylacja drenażu? Czy prawidłowo poprowadził pan bypas reaktora? Może problem leży aktywatorze bakteryjnym? Ciekawy jestem działania wspomnianego preparatu do "odmulania". Ale w połączeniu z jednoczesnym inwazyjnym fizycznym przepłukaniem trudno o sensowne wnioski. Jeśli faktyczny problem (tylko gdzie jest?) nie został usunięty, to znaczy, że złoże również sukcesywnie zamula się i za jakiś czas wymagało będzie reanimacji.

----------


## Fidelis

> http://allegro.pl/item385320750_bakt...cja_drena.html
> 
> ja wlałam zapobiegawczo...
> 
> 
> sprzedawca jest bardzo kompetentny i udziela wszelkich informacji, z tego co pisał skutecznie pomagał w problemach z drenażem...
> 
> a najważniejsze to co pół roku wypompowanie osadu...


A skąd pan wie, że był kompetentny? Do takich stwierdzeń potrzebna jest wiedza "strony przeciwnej" a nie jej asymetria   :smile:  Innymi słowy, dał się pan skutecznie przez sprzedawcę ZAPOBIEGAWCZO namówić  :smile:

----------


## Fidelis

> Od trzech lat użytkuję przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków z drenażem rozsączającym. Ostatnio zauważyłem, że drenaż rozsączający słabiej odbiera wodę z oczyszczalni?


Mam podobny problem, tyle że moja oczyszczalnia ma tzw. studnię chłonną, która zupełnie straciła na wydajności.
Po wypompowaniu połowy tzw. "szarej" wody i wbiciu sondy okazało się, że na dnie zalega ok. 10cm warstwa czarnego jak węgiel mułu. Wstrzymałem eksploatację i
przez tydzień codziennie dosypywałem do studni dodatkowy preparat. Ale to działanie nieco desperackie i raczej nie pomogło. 
Dodam, że parę metrów obok mam inną studnię chłonną, do której odprowadzana jest deszczówka. Studnia ta jest ok. 1,5m głębsza i na chwilę obecną ZUPEŁNIE SUCHA (upały).
Wniosek jeden: studnia oczyszczalni ewidentnie się zamuliła i - co gorsze - nie widzę ani powodów, ani rozwiązania...

----------


## Rain man

> Przypadkowo mam myjkę ciśnieniowa z tzw. wężem WUKO. Jak to się robi ? Zaczynam robić rozpoznanie w temacie i dowiedziałem się że w trakcie przepłukiwania trzeba równocześnie odpompowywać "popłuczyny".


Dokładnie- będzie potrzebna pompa do odpompowania wody z nieczystościami. Nie wiem co to za myjka z wężem. Nawet średniej klasy tego typu urządzenie wyposażone jest w różnego rodzaju głowice odpowiednie dla skali zanieczyszczonego rurociągu czy jego średnicy. Generalnie płuczemy ze spadkiem w kierunku najniżej studzienki i stamtąd pompujemy wodę (ścieki). Wadę tego rozwiązania jest niedostateczna skuteczność odpompowywania nieczystości. Najlepiej zapytać w wodociągach czy nie dysponują takim sprzętem z odsysaniem (taka trąba wkładana do studni). Odessie wodę, osad i inne nieczystości (potrafi wyssać nawet cegłówkę!).

Co do problemów Kolegów i Koleżanek z oczyszczalniami drenażowymi przyczyną może być po prostu nadmierny rozrost błony biologicznej na ziarnach gruntu (frakcji filtracyjnej). W tego typu oczyszczalniach osadnik to tylko wstępne oczyszczanie ścieków (mechaniczne oraz zachodzące tam procesy fermentacyjne). Właściwy proces rozpoczyna się nie na drenażu, który tylko rozprowadza ścieki (pożywienie), ale na warstwie filtracyjnej właśnie! To bakterie konsumując zanieczyszczenia rozrastają się na żwirze/ pospółce czy innym materiale tworząc ciemno brunatną do czarnej, śliską błonę biologiczną. Część obumiera, odpada gdzieś w głąb przestrzeni między ziarnami, część narasta- zaczyna się robić ciasno i drenaż traci właściwości rozsączające. Ogólnie przyjmuje się żywotnośc takich oczyszczalni na 10- 15lat. Później wymiana warstwy filtracyjnej.

Przyczyny przedwczesnego zakolmatowania drenażu:
- zbyt małe uziarnienie frakcji filtracyjnej lub jej zbyt mała miąższość (grubość)
- zbyt krótki drenaż rozsączający
- brak przykrycia włókniną drenażu (infiltracja ziaren wgłąb warstwy filtracyjnej)
- zbyt duża ilość tłuszczy (nieodpowiedni osadnik wstępny/ zbyt rzadkie jego opróźnianie/ brak przegrody (filtra)

To chyba tyle. Z innych przyczyn najczęściej spotyka się zbyt wysoki poziom wód gruntowych.

Czy jest sposób udrożnienia? Można próbować WUKO ale to tylko doraźnie działanie jeśli w ogóle cokolwiek da. Niestety, zanim kupi się drenażówkę trzeba znać jej wady i zalety. Owszem, działają ale trzeba po pierwsze zamontować ją z głową, a nawet na wyrost w stosunku do tego co poleca producent, a po drugie mieć świadomość z pewnych obowiązków jaki ciążą na użytkowniku.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## OldDiver

[QUOTE=Rain man;6078925]Nie wiem co to za myjka z wężem. QUOTE]

Jest to myjka Nilfisk kupiona w markecie. Ma 15 m wąż z dyszami do udrażniania "wąskich" i "szerokich" instalacji. Wiem jest to jakiś substytut. Ale zgłosiłem się do firmy która ma wóz WUKO to mi powiedzieli że ich instalacja ... rozsadzi drenaż. Najchętniej zleciłbym takie udrażnianie specjalistycznej firmie ale jak na razie to nie mogę lub nie wiem jak szukać. Kupiłem ten dom z taką czy owaką oczyszczalnią i TYM drenażem. Jak już wiem w "takich" warunkach gruntowych tam nie powinno być oczyszczalni. Przy większych opadach i nasączeniu gruntu ten drenaż ma kłopoty z odbiorem. Ta instalacja ma ok. 5-6 lat.

----------


## Fidelis

> (...)
>  To bakterie konsumując zanieczyszczenia rozrastają się na żwirze/ pospółce czy innym materiale tworząc ciemno brunatną do czarnej, śliską błonę biologiczną. Część obumiera, odpada gdzieś w głąb przestrzeni między ziarnami, część narasta- zaczyna się robić ciasno i drenaż traci właściwości rozsączające. Ogólnie przyjmuje się żywotnośc takich oczyszczalni na 10- 15lat. Później wymiana warstwy filtracyjnej.


Tutaj ludzie piszą o problemach z "żywotnością" już po 2-3 latach... Nie sądzę, żeby ktoś chciał zaoszczędzić na kilku rurach fi 110 kupując cały gotowy PRZEMYŚLANY zestaw.
Co ma "zbyt rzadkie jego opróżnianie" do rzeczy skoro w osadniku - jak sam pan napisał - nie dochodzi do zasadniczego oczyszczenia a każdy osadnik ma filtr?
Ja mam studnię o pow. chłonnej przekraczającą jakieś 10x możliwości tradycyjnego drenażu rozsączającego, IDEALNE warunki gruntowe a studnia stała się niewydolna.
Zajrzałem i sondowałem po 1,5 roku osadnik, to oprócz "świeżego" papieru (jeszcze nie rozłożonego) NIE MA TAM ŻADNEGO OSADU - cały "osad"  jest przez enzymy i bakterie rozpuszczony.




> Można próbować WUKO ale to tylko doraźnie działanie jeśli w ogóle cokolwiek da. Niestety, zanim kupi się drenażówkę trzeba znać jej wady i zalety. Owszem, działają ale trzeba po pierwsze zamontować ją z głową, a nawet na wyrost w stosunku do tego co poleca producent, a po drugie mieć świadomość z pewnych obowiązków jaki ciążą na użytkowniku.


Tutaj nie piszą lenie, którzy zaniedbują swoje obowiązki. Co może dać WUKO, skoro soda WUKO nie dociera do źródła - zarośniętego żwiru...?
Albo "na wyrost", albo zgodnie z instrukcją. Przy czym do tej pory nie spotkałem się z instrukcją, aby to właśnie producent nie pisał jej NA WYROST. Dla szeroko pojętego bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Fidelis

> (...)Jak już wiem w "takich" warunkach gruntowych tam nie powinno być oczyszczalni. Przy większych opadach i nasączeniu gruntu ten drenaż ma kłopoty z odbiorem. Ta instalacja ma ok. 5-6 lat.


 Jak są warunki, to może pan usypać kopiec i przepompować pompą do brudnej wody tę szara wodę nieco wyżej, aby zwiększyć odległość od lustra wód podskórnych. Są sposoby.

----------


## Rain man

Czuję się wywołany:

*Fidelis* wiele produktów z Chin też jest przemyślanych, cóż z tego...

Co do poróżniania osadnika to pomyślałeś o tłuszczach skoro w tym cudzie, które posiadasz nie ma osadu?

Jak kupisz marketówke za "tysiąć pińcet" złotych to filtra choćby z puzzolany nie będzie.

Co do WUKA- przeczytaj, proszę jeszcze raz mój post *ze zrozumieniem*.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beja

> Ja mam studnię o pow. chłonnej przekraczającą jakieś 10x możliwości tradycyjnego drenażu rozsączającego, IDEALNE warunki gruntowe a studnia stała się niewydolna.
> (...)
> Zajrzałem i sondowałem po 1,5 roku osadnik, to oprócz "świeżego" papieru (jeszcze nie rozłożonego) NIE MA TAM ŻADNEGO OSADU - cały "osad"  jest przez enzymy i bakterie rozpuszczony.





> Ja mam biologiczną/mechaniczną i studnię chłonną do niej


Jak wygląda twój zestaw? Jaki osadnik, co za nim? Ile osób użytkuje?

Brak osadu w osadniku nie jest normalnym zjawiskiem. To może być jakaś drobna przyczyna, która powoduje, że wszystko przelatuje dalej i zatyka następne urządzenia. Być może tak właśnie się dzieje, sądząc z twoich wcześniejszych wpisów.

----------


## fachman_lodz

> Od trzech lat użytkuję przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków z drenażem rozsączającym. Ostatnio zauważyłem, że drenaż rozsączający słabiej odbiera wodę z oczyszczalni. Stąd moje pytanie - czy ktoś spotkał się z preparatami odmulającymi drenaż rozsączający ?


Stałego osadu jaki zbiera się w drenażu nie usuniesz żadną chemia - takie zanieczyszczenie możesz usunąć tylko mechanicznie małym wuko. Odkopujesz koniec drenażu i używasz małego wuko do wymycia i usunięcia zanieczyszczeń z rury drenażowej. W taki sprzęt wyposażone są firmy trudniące się czyszczeniem kanalizacji. A sprzęt możesz zobaczyć tutaj [moderowano]. Dodam że myjki do mycia typu karcher mają za małą wydajność choć działają podobnie ale efekt czyszczenia zasadniczo jest inny...

fachman_lodz

----------

